# Anxiety gone due to Xanax... but depression more severe



## BluMac81

I'm just wondering if this is just an isolated incident or there are others like me who experiened this.  

Before my main problem was anxiety/panic disorder. Yes nearly every single time I had anxiety or panic attacks, the depression would run parallel right along with it.  

Now after moving and new docs (VA), I am perscribed Xanax to take 3 times daily and once at night for sleep.  I actually am already developing a tolerance to it and usually tend to take 3mg (3 pills) xanax before social events, but when I do I am essentially cured of all social anxiety and I feel like a normal person.  But that's just when I'm out....

When I'm home... struggling to accomplish all the things on my to-do list, thats when depression hits.  Doesn't even need a trigger anymore, it is getting worse and worse since I started on the Xanax.  Now keep in mind Xanax, a benzodiazapine is a short-acting anti-anxiety drug, shouldnt have long-term effects.  But still.  My depression is worsening from like 1 episode a month to twice or more per week, usually paralyzing me in a crying fit until i self-harm or take a good pill cocktail prior to sleep (4mg xanax, 15mg temazapam, 20mg ambien).

And yes I'm trying to combat the depression the right way.  When I feel depressed I immediately try something cardio-wise to do, tennis, basketball, biking, jogging, etc. Exercise DOES help, but only momentarily, depression comes right back.  I am currently seeing a VA psychiatrist (he does nothing but throw pills at me, gave me 360 1mg pills of xanax for god sakes), and I am TRYING to see the VA psycologist, but she keeps cancelling on me and after she cancels its another 1 month wait to see her.  Another forgotten veteran am I?  Luckily, though I think of suicide on a daily basis (just knowing this life will end at some point is a relief), I will NEVER do it because it would hurt the few people in my life who I love so much (my two sisters and my mother mostly). 

Kinda funny, today taking my MAT106 Intermediate Algebra class, had a homework assignment that gave a formula for life expectancy of a man.  Says my life expenacy according to that formula is 70.  Which means 44 more years in this god-forsaken life for me. 

ANYWAY sorry to ramble on (as I usually do), I mainly wanted to know if the excessive use of xanax (alprazolam) can lead to great bouts of depression.
Now don't get me wrong, I (sort of) use it as perscribed.  He says take 3 during the day and 1 at night.  I only do the 3 (or 4) xanax pill pop when I'm about to go out and do something really social.  Otherwise, if i'm sitting at home and pop some xanax, it'll just make me really really sleepy, and even more depressed, so I avoid that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

The use of any tranquilizer may increase or intensify any symptoms of depression.

If it's working well for anxiety and panic, you might want to talk to your doctor about adding in an antipdressant.


----------



## braveheart

And, sometimes, looking from another perspective, when you take any anxiety reducing medication - I found this with a beta blocker - it can repress the anxiety and so make someone more prone to depression because the feeling's not faced. It's a sort of delicate balancing act, to tweak the worst of the anxiety to make living more tolerable, and to limit emotional repression and depression. 
Is there any other agency you can approach for emotional support?


----------



## Cat Dancer

I can relate. My main symptom was anxiety and I found that when I got that under control depression really hit hard. I know you said you feel like pills are just being thrown at you, but you might want to at least consider taking an antidepressant. I'm on two actually and it's helped a lot with the depression and suicidal ideation. 

I'm sorry you're struggling.


----------



## BluMac81

Thanks for the comments everyone...
I really appreciate it:

David Baxter:
_"If it's working well for anxiety and panic, you might want to talk to your doctor about adding in an antipdressant."_

Well I guess I can give antidepressants another try.  When I talked to my psychiatrist about it, basically I told him I have been on about 10 different SSRI antidepressants and none have done a thing for me (for anxiety or depression).  So his response was: "Well, we'll just stay away from anti-depressants than since they don't work for you, and you've tried the newest and best versions out there (i.e. Zoloft, Paxil, Celexa, etc.)"  Are there any anti-depressants that could be better suited for me? Maybe a non-SSRI one?  I know the old-school MAOI's are out there but I hear about how they have some nasty side effects and drug interactions and still for most no better than any SSRI. 


Braveheart:    
_"And, sometimes, looking from another perspective, when you take any anxiety reducing medication - I found this with a beta blocker - it can repress the anxiety and so make someone more prone to depression because the feeling's not faced. It's a sort of delicate balancing act, to tweak the worst of the anxiety to make living more tolerable, and to limit emotional repression and depression. 
Is there any other agency you can approach for emotional support?"_

Unfrotunately no, since I'm a poor college student / veteran, VA coverage is the best I can get.  I am actually applying for service-connected disability though because as some doctors pointed out these issues all seemed to came about during or after my time in the service.  Maybe that'll help.  I know what you mean about the tweaking.... it makes me wonder if the feelings of anxiety were simply masking the underlying depression, and now with the anxiety gone there is the depression.  But there is a reason for the depression and maybe that is what makes me anxious, and that's what you pointed out.  The trick is finding what 'feeling needs to be faced'. Hopefully the psycotherapist can help with that down the road.  Thanks again for your comment.

Janet:
_"I can relate. My main symptom was anxiety and I found that when I got that under control depression really hit hard. I know you said you feel like pills are just being thrown at you, but you might want to at least consider taking an antidepressant. I'm on two actually and it's helped a lot with the depression and suicidal ideation. 
I'm sorry you're struggling."_

Yep exactly, looks like I'm not alone in experiencing greater levels of depression after anxiety issues are removed.  Like I said earlier I'm open to trying other anti-depressant meds but I have totally lost faith in SSRI's after 10 different types of SSRI's and no results.  There must be some other type of anti-depressant fitted for me.  Thanks for your comforting words

And thanks everyone for your support on this forum, it means a lot to me.  A few things I'd like to add is that maybe this 'focusing on the depression' or 'having the "belief" that I have depression' in and of itself causes me to be depressed?  Kind of a chicken before the egg thing?  Hundreds of years ago nobody knew about depression, I wonder how many actually experienced depression having not known of its existence.  This kind of makes itself known too with self-injury.  Like I first self-injured 2 years ago simply because I had been told by other depressed people (who SI) that it relieves your symptoms for a while, almost like "bleeding out the psycological pain".  For me though I find I self-injure when I am severely depressed inside but cannot cry for some reason, so the bleeding "lets it out".  Also sometimes I do SI as a punishment for making mistakes or not getting things done (which I know is silly... I don't engage in that "puritist" way much anymore). 

Oh and by the way I did end up calling the VA suicide hotline last night, mostly to sample what they can help me with.  Apparently my psychiatrist got word of it and called me first thing today.  Glad to know he does care.

But wow, you know, the field of psycotherapy and psychiatry still has a lot of work to do in treating these ailments.  Much more complex than simple physical medical work. I'm sure Doctor Baxter would agree


----------



## lallieth

Hi Mac

My mother has tried alot of the newer anti-depressants with no success,and remembered one she was on a long time ago called Tofranil..she asked the dr for it and within 3 weeks it had made a world of diff to her

She said the side effects were easy to deal with,compared to the acute depression she felt everyday

Tofranil is a tricyclic antidepressant or MAOI maybe the way to go for you


----------



## BluMac81

lallieth said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> My mother has tried alot of the newer anti-depressants with no success,and remembered one she was on a long time ago called Tofranil..she asked the dr for it and within 3 weeks it had made a world of diff to her
> 
> She said the side effects were easy to deal with,compared to the acute depression she felt everyday
> 
> Tofranil is a tricyclic antidepressant or MAOI maybe the way to go for you



Thanks! I was actually just leaving a message with my psychiatrist when i saw your message here and mentioned the Tofranil to him.  Maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## Cat Dancer

BluMac, I didn't realize you'd already been on anti-depressants. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. And I'm sorry none of them have worked for you. I actually take two antidepressants along with an anti-psychotic. Sometimes the combinations can work for treatment resistant depression. Some of them are Risperdal, Geodon, Abilify. You might want to ask your doctor about that as well. 

Best wishes to you. Depression just sucks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Cipralex, Wellbutrin, and Remeron are some of the newer ones you might look into.


----------



## BluMac81

David Baxter said:


> Cipralex, Wellbutrin, and Remeron are some of the newer ones you might look into.


Thanks David, isn't Remeron a sleep aid? I remember taking that at some point. And I did the wellburtin (I think anyway) sample before, though I probably could of waited longer for it to take effect.  Never heard of Cipralex before, I'll ask my doc about it, thanks.


----------



## braveheart

Remeron is a sedative anti-depressant, that can also help with anxiety. I've been taking it nearly 3 years now, and it really helps.


----------



## lallieth

Good luck Mac....I lucked out with the first medication I tried and it worked well and still seems to work well..I took ativan for a few weeks before I tried an anti-depressant but didn't like the sedative effects of it..

I am on a low dose of celexa and it works for me.Since we all metabolize medications differently,it takes times to find the one that is right for you.Don't give up..


----------



## BluMac81

lallieth said:


> Good luck Mac....I lucked out with the first medication I tried and it worked well and still seems to work well..I took ativan for a few weeks before I tried an anti-depressant but didn't like the sedative effects of it..
> 
> I am on a low dose of celexa and it works for me.Since we all metabolize medications differently,it takes times to find the one that is right for you.Don't give up..


Ahh I see  Ativan is pretty much like Xanax, short-acting, good for panic attacks and sleep, but bad for long term use.
And hey Celexa was the best SSRI I was on and on the longest too. But funnily enough 'best' was only because it and no negative side effect for me.  Didnt help any mental condition though at all.


----------



## Retired

> Xanax......bad for long term use.



Why do you say that, BluMac?


----------



## BluMac81

TSOW said:


> Why do you say that, BluMac?



Well I have been told by numerous doctors that Xanax (or other benzodiazapenes like Clonazapam and Ativan) are extremely addictive, and like all other psychtropic medications, cause dependency and withdrawl issues when you stop taking it.  

Puts me in an odd condition because Xanax has been the ONLY drug that has pratically cured me of all anxiety/panic issues.  But at the same time I wonder if it itensifies underlying depression issues (admit it, most people with anxiety also have depression, and probably also have some form of OCD, it's brain wiring all in all).

I was also told at some point that Xanax falls along the same line of drugs as opium and heroin.

That being said, it's still a much safer alternative than say, drinking alchohol to avoid anxiety.  Heh... I wonder if you did a 3mg dose of xanax and got pulled over by a cop for some traffic violation and he did a sobriety test on you, would you pass?   Hmm... you probably would, for me xanax creates a state of 'mindfulness' if you will and helps me to focus on individual tasks rather than being overwhelmed with numerous anxious thoughts. 

Still I remember seeing this show (I think it's called Jailhouse) where they dragged this teenage kid in who was barely coherent and wasnt able to even speak because his speech was so impaired, apparently he had taken a great deal of xanax.  Definitely has a potential for abuse.  Though in reality, we find that anything (drug or otherwise) that makes you feel good has a potential for abuse or dependency.  I guess thats why the supervision of a doctor while using these drugs is definitely needed.

Also, I wonder if anyone knows of any elder or someone who lived a full life while taking xanax (or ativan/clonazopam) their entire adult life.  Maybe what I've heard is false?

Maybe a doctor's opinion on this would be helpful


----------



## Retired

BluMac,

You have raised some very good points, worthy of discussion.



> I guess thats why the supervision of a doctor while using these drugs is definitely needed.



Yes, always and without exception.

There is considerable misunderstanding and misinformation about benzodiazepines, which is confirmed by a routine search of the internet on this topic.

The short-term use of any benzodiazepine (BZD) ? if closely monitored ? typically doesn't lead to significant physical dependence or addiction. However, stopping such a medication after taking it for longer than a few months or so usually requires tapering off the medication to minimize withdrawal symptoms particularly among the short acting (short half life) BZD . Prescribed BZD use must be tailored for the individual.

It is important to keep in mind that just because your body develops a physical dependence (habituation) on a drug doesn't mean that you are addicted to it. 

Addiction is marked by impaired control over the use of the drug, preoccupation with its use, and continued use despite adverse consequences, with or without physical dependence. 

An individual with a history of addiction or who feels vulnerable to addiction, is best advised to work with their doctor to select a medication that is less likely to be associated with dependence and addiction and that won't interact with other medications being taken. 

Medication is one treatment option for people with panic disorder. But another effective and often overlooked treatment option is cognitive behavior therapy. For panic disorder, it is important to work with a psychiatrist who specializes in anxiety disorders and has experience in managing the use of benzodiazepine medications. 

A distinction should be made between prescribed use of a BZD and its abuse on the street.

When used in a way which is managed by a physician specialized in treating psychiatric and mood disorders, the concerns are minimal.

That is to say an informed decision is being made on the benefits vs risks of using BZD's.

The literature expresses concerns about individuals who are genetically pre-disposed to addictions, and for whom BZD's may not be appropriate.

The key to long term use of BZD's is to taper the dosage when discontinuation is required, to minimize or preclude withdrawl symptoms.

Sources: Mayo Clinic.com, RedfernClnic.com


----------



## BluMac81

Yeah great post Steve!
And I'm doing exactly what you reccomend.... going to CBT therapy with a psycologist while using the medication in the meantime.  
I guess in the hope that someday I can live my life naturally without any medications.
Still have to wonder what made me "so messed up" in the head.  Brain wiring set that way since birth?  The fact that my father was an alchoholic? My time in the middle east while in the military? Maybe all of 'em.


----------



## Into The Light

based on the things you've told us about i would definitely say all of those combined have led to the anxiety and depression you are suffering from now. without all of those things happening to you you might never have had these illnesses, who knows. but the events you have had to deal are a factor.


----------



## prayerbear

Have you been diagnosed bipolar? The lows can be helped with lithium. Also, have you been taking these antidepressants for at least 4 weeks?They need time to kick in!


----------



## BluMac81

prayerbear said:


> Have you been diagnosed bipolar? The lows can be helped with lithium. Also, have you been taking these antidepressants for at least 4 weeks?They need time to kick in!



Well first on the bipolar... I was actually just thinking about that today because I notice I tend to have these super hyper energetic states during the day followed by some lows, then back up.  But they are pretty quick and my old psychiatrist and me talked about the possibility of me being bipolar but the swings really come 'too fast' (like typically 3-5 swings per day) to be bipolar, which apparently is classified as having agitated highs for several days/weeks then depressive lows for several days/weeks.  I do believe that there is something else called dystemia?  Or something like that, my old psychiatrist mentioned it as a type of fast-paced bipolar disorder. Anyone have any info on that?

And as far as the antidepressants go, yes I will admit that probably 8 out of the 10 I tried, I quit after about 1 day - 1 week of use because the side effects were too harsh to deal with.  The ones I stuck with for a while were Paxil and Celexa.  Paxil had only minimal side-effects so I stuck with it, plus my doc had me combine it with Trazodone since I have sleeping issues too, she said apparently they work together.  I noticed no effect. The other was Celexa which had no noticable side effects, and I was on that for several years, then tapered off.  It didn't help at all while taking it (like the others) but luckily I experienced no withdrawl symptoms after tapering off it.  After 2 years on that I figured all the other SSRI's that I "didn't give a chance" work in the same way pretty much so there is no use in trying those any more.  

The SSRI's that I "didn't give a chance" due to the harsh side effects (if my memory serves me right) were:
-Zoloft
-Remeron
-Cymbalta
-Lexapro (actually I think I tried that for a good 2 months, my sister is on that one and she says it has pretty much cured her anxiety issues)
-Wellbutrin
*note that I never tried or wanted to try prozac, because from what I heard it has a tendancy to cause insomnia, which is something I already struggle with to begin with*
And I seriously cant remember the rest.

Oh and back on the subject of bipolar disorder, my old psychiatrist (she was a great doc by the way) said that the only way to tell if you are bipolar is to try a anti-psychotic for a while and see if it helps.  So she gave me Zyprexa and I tried it for about 2 months with no noticable positive or negative effects.  

Well, I will grant you this, I was told many times (especially by people here) that there is a specific antidepressant for each individual that will work for them, finding that one (out of many) is the trick.  So perhaps I will be more patient in the future with antidepressants (SSRI's in particular).... not sure of this but the initial negative side-effects of antidepressants are most harsh when you first start taking the pill?  Can anyone confirm that?

On a scientific note, I wonder if the psychiatric researchers in the lab are coming up with ways to match a persons brain configuration with an antidepressant, that sure would be helpful.  What is hindering medical science here?  Is it the lack of abilities  or resources to map or 'probe' the human brain?  Surely at some level even psychotherapists could do a research study and find that THIS type of antidepressant works with THESE types of reported symptoms simply from experience (and experimental research).  Psychiatry needs help people, its way too hit or miss!


----------



## Daniel

> the initial negative side-effects of antidepressants are most harsh when you first start taking the pill?



Generally, yes.   

Regarding research, I remember reading there are attempts to correlate certain genes with successful outcomes from specific antidepressants but, to my knowledge, such genetic testing for people with depression is not worthwhile as of yet.


----------



## Retired

> I wonder if the psychiatric researchers in the lab are coming up with ways to match a persons brain configuration with an antidepressant



A very pertinent question, BluMac.

Here is some insight, albeit technical, as it's quoted from a medical review
Source: Medscape

.......the inability to predict which patients are more or less likely to respond to particular therapies continues (is) an important limitation of current therapies. Patient care would of course be enhanced if the patients who were unlikely to benefit from an initial course of SSRI therapy could be prospectively identified and rapidly switched to alternate therapies. 

*Cook and colleagues[8] reported intriguing results using frontal quantitative electroencephalography (fq EEG) as a potential biomarker of SSRI response.*

 In this trial, changes in fqEEG after only 1 week of therapy with escitalopram (10 mg/day) were tested as a potential means to guide the decision to: remain on escitalopram (n = 73), switch to the norepinephrine dopamine reuptake inhibitor (NDRI) bupropion (300 mg/day; n = 73), or augment escitalopram with the NDRI (n = 73), all for 7 more weeks of therapy. Among those randomly assigned to remain on the SSRI, the fqEEG predictor accurately predicted subsequent favorable outcome (67% vs 28%). The converse pattern held for those switched to bupropion (28% vs 53%). Curiously, the pattern did not predict response to augmentation with the NDRI (33% vs 28%).

*The search for other potential biomarkers of differential treatment response led Houston and colleagues[9] to study polymorphisms of the catecholamine metabolic enzyme (COMT) and the serotonin 2A receptor as potential moderators of response to the SNRI duloxetine*.

 They found a strong association for COMT polymorphisms and no association with the serotonin receptor. Remission rates for the 3 COMT (rs165599) genotypes were as follows: (AA) 61%, (AG) 46%, and (GG) 38%.

References:
8)  Cook IA, Leuchter AF, Gilmer WS, et al. ATR-guided antidepressant selection may improve response and remission rates: Insights from the BRITE-MD Trial. Program and abstracts of the American Psychiatric Association 161st Annual Meeting; May 3-8, 2008; Washington, D.C. Abstract NR3-048. 

9)  Houston JP, Perlis RH, Sutton VK, et al. COMT variants associated with duloxetine response: a candidate gene association analysis of a randomized clinical treatment trial for major depression. Program and abstracts of the American Psychiatric Association 161st Annual Meeting; May 3-8, 2008; Washington, DC. Abstract NR3-057.

_________________________________________

So, yes, there appears to be ongoing research to identify methods of optimum response to certain therapies .


----------



## Halo

BluMac81 said:


> After 2 years on that I figured all the other SSRI's that I "didn't give a chance" work in the same way pretty much so there is no use in trying those any more.



I use to think that all the SSRI's would be the same so what was the point in trying them but I quickly realized after trying a few that they didn't all work the same nor did they all produce the same side effects.  I also realized that with most of the meds that I had tried that the side effects although not pleasant at first did dissipate after about a week or so.  

In all honesty in order to know whether a med is really going to help you at all I think giving it an honest try and sticking with it for at least a month is the best bet.  And just because one type of med hasn't worked for you doesn't mean that another won't.  As myself and others have said, it is a sort of trial and error when it comes to medication.  Unfortunately, I do wish there was a more definite way to figure it out but for now that's what we have.

Take care


----------



## BluMac81

I just wanted to report a positive note on the use of Xanax.  
I'm finding that of course using Xanax before social situations relieves all social anxiety, but for some social encounters I don't take Xanax... like yesturday when I got together with a bunch of strangers to play tennis (ya taking xanax before exercise is inadvisable, and I don't do it). 

But I realized that hey, I didn't have social anxiety even without the xanax.  Since I started on xanax I have been going out to social events with strangers and everything, stuff I normally don't do.  I'm finding that the more experience in just doing this, the less nervous I get in future social encounters.  So I don't even need it for the social anxiety aspect anymore really! CURED I'd say. 

Now to deal with these bouts of depression...


----------



## Into The Light

fantastic, blumac!! :yahoo: this is what happens, over time as you practice you get used to it and then the problem isn't much of a problem any more


----------



## Halo

That's great to hear Blumac :yahoo:


----------



## BluMac81

Well bright and early I will be seeing my psychiatrist tommorow, and I've prepared a list (with the kind aid of you all) of possible antidepressants I can try to get started on, tell me what ya think, gonna show it to him:

Acceptable possible antidepressants:

Wellbutrin/Bupropion 
 insomnia

Prozac/Fluoxetine
 insomnia (19% vs 10% for placebo)
 somnolence (12% vs 5% for placebo)

Risperdal/Risperidone
 insomnia

Geodon/Ziprasidone/Zeldox
 Insomnia
 somnolence

Abilify/Aripiprazole 
 Insomnia
 somnolence

Tofranil/Imipramine
 Mood Swings

Lamotrigine
 insomnia
 labido

Lithium

Goal: To reduce depression & cyclothymia swings

Must Not have possible side effects:
Insomnia
somnolence
Depression
Libido Hinderance
Mood Swings



Odd how I see that most antidepressants here have insomnia as a side effect.  I currently have and am being treated for insomnia, thus I've gotta avoid those that'll make it worse.  

Lithium by the way, i heard is a weird drug to be on, maybe some can clarify on this.  Apparently if you're on lithium you have to go in to get your blood checked like every week or something.  Plus the info I got (from wikipedia) on lithium showed no side effects so, but I"m sure there has to be some.... Any one here have experience or knowledge on lithium? And of course comments on my drug listing there would be great 

Thanks again all for the help.
-Matt


----------



## Retired

The reason _some_ antidepressants can cause insomnia in _some_ people is their peripheral effect on adrenergic receptors and acts as a stimulant sometimes causing vivid dreams.  Although SSRI's are selective for serotonin, they do have some peripheral effects on other brain neurotransmitters (such as adrenergic, muscarinic and dopaminergic receptors) in some people, resulting in the side effects experienced.

Many of these side effects go away with time (a few weeks) as the brain chemistry becomes acclimated to the medication.

Lithium is a compound not found in the human body and its mode of action is not fully understood.  However it has been found to be effective as a mood stabilizer.  Lithium levels need to be monitored on a regular basis as ordered by the physician to ensure the does is high enough to be within its therapeutic range, but not too high to be toxic.



> *Lithium Dosages *
> 
> Supervision of the lithium blood level is extremely important. If the level is too low, the symptoms will not be controlled. If it is too high, the resulting toxic condition can be very dangerous.
> 
> The correct dosage of lithium is partly determined by the weight of the patient. An average beginning dose is about 300 milligrams 2 to 4 times a day. Blood measuring should be done twice weekly for the first 2 weeks, once a week for the next 3 or 4 weeks, at 2 week intervals for the next 2 months, then monthly. The best time to draw the blood is 12 hours after the patient has taken his last dose.
> 
> The desired blood level is usually between .6 & 1.2mEQ/L. A level higher than 1.5 mEq/L may be unsafe. Levels below .5 to .6 mEq/L should be considered adequate only for some elderly persons or those who can't tolerate more. For patients who object to having blood drawn, there is a way of checking the lithium via saliva.
> If a patient who has been taking lithium stops, they may experience anxiety, tension, palpitation, nausea, diarrhea, restlessness, & headaches


. 

Source


----------



## BluMac81

Thanks Steve, well went to the psychiatrist appt. today, he does think I have some mild cyclothymia going on here, with manic states usually hitting around bedtime (hence the sleep disorders).  

Anyway yeah we both agreed its best to treat the depression since the manic episodes are mild (and well... i get a lot done in them).   

So after handing him the list (I posted above), we decided on going with Desipramine, which apparrently is the broken down version of Tofranil (fewer side effects).  And its a tricyclic antidepressant so.... who knows maybe trcyclics work better for my individual chemistry than SSRI's do.  Will give it a try!


----------



## Halo

Blumac,

I am glad that your appointment went well and that you talked to your doctor about medication.  I hope that it works out well for you.  Keep us posted.

Take care


----------



## Cat Dancer

I hope the Tofranil/Desipramine will work out for you.


----------



## Retired

Blumac,

It's not unusual that a psychiatrist might start with an initial course of a tricyclic antidepressant to observe its effects.

Most specialists have a protocol they follow based on their clinical experience.  

At this point, I would propose you keep a record of how you respond to the medication, as well as any adverse effects you might esperience, so you can report these to your doctor.

Did your doctor advise you of what you might expect in the next few weeks of your therapy with Desipramine, and what do do if you want to report any developments with your new medication?


----------



## BluMac81

Nah he just told me what side effects I might experience


----------

